# My First Bowl



## cozee (Aug 19, 2008)

I turned this for a donation to the Carpenter's Local which hosts our wood turning club. They have a ceremony coming up in which they have bowls of candy setting around. The club president thought it would be a great way of saying "Thanks!" for hosting our club so we were challenged to turn a bowl  for it.

Spalted Sweet Gum with slight curl about 5" in diameter. Finished with Enduro.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 20, 2008)

Very nice!  Pretty doesn't seem like a word a "real man" uses but that is really pretty.

LR

aka a real man


----------



## markgum (Aug 20, 2008)

Great job.  love the spalting


----------



## dalemcginnis (Aug 20, 2008)

Great bowl.


----------



## MarkHix (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice looking bowl.


----------



## Brandon25 (Aug 20, 2008)

That's awesome man. You say that's your first bowl? Very impressive.


----------



## rando81 (Aug 20, 2008)

nice looking bowl


----------



## Draken (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice bowl, but you really should hold onto that one.  Turn a second one for the gift.  As you turn more bowls, you can always look back at your first to see how far you've progressed...


----------



## cozee (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, the bowl was donated before I posted here so it is gone. And there will always be another. Anyway, if I kept my every first of all I have done, am doing, and will do, I'd have no room!! Good thing I don't as there are a few firsts I am sure my wife would not approve of me keeping!!!!


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice bowl, good work.


----------



## Boomer (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice bowl.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice bowl, Greg.


----------



## Fred (Aug 25, 2008)

Greg, that is indeed a nice bowl!


----------



## Ligget (Aug 26, 2008)

The bowl looks fantastic, what a lovely piece of wood!


----------



## cozee (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks every one! I more of that and other sweet looking spalted blanks!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 30, 2008)

Great Bowl Gary .
Beautiful blank and nice shape .


----------



## angelofdeath (Aug 30, 2008)

That is a very impressive first bowl...keep them coming.


----------

